# Mystery Clockmaker's Mark



## adamson342 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

Can anyone help identify the attached makers mark?

It's on the movement of a good quality grandmother clock, accompanied by (the serial number?)19270.

Grateful for any leads.

Best,

Sam


----------



## adamson342 (Apr 23, 2012)

For everyone's information, I have found out that this is an URGOS logo, as below.

Best,

Sam


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well done, a good bit of detective work!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent, I know where to get a Gong Fabrikated now!


----------

